

Legality of a crowd funded investment platform? - rocamboleh

I'm attempting to determine the legal parameters of a crowd funded investment platform; however, its been tough going reading through the legalese of the US and Canadian securities acts.<p>Anyone care to offer their input? 
As always, much appreciated!
======
maxdemarzi
The safe way of doing it, is limiting your users to accredited investors... if
you think about it, AngelList is the closest thing to having this already.
They just need standard terms and and a buy button.

